
'Lean' Is for Mediocre Minds - allenleein
https://allenleein.github.io/2019/12/06/lean-mediocre.html
======
kizer
You're right. Lean will work (maybe) for all the boring, safe money-making
schemes. May be a great way to start to learn how to run a business. But the
fun is in the "bending"; creating a new type of business, maybe a new concept
in technology entirely even if it's not "justified" by today's data. The idea
is to irrationally "bend" success to what you've originated.

I know it sounds a little silly, but this is the best way I can describe my
mentality when I had pursued any of my successes in life.

If not this way, than business is too boring for me :) Maybe I'll stick to
programming and pick up painting.

~~~
stevenalowe
I think you’ve completely missed the point of Lean. The novelty of your
concepts is irrelevant; the point is to test your ideas as quickly and cheaply
as possible

------
stevenalowe
Lean is the scientific method applied to business: hypotheses are tested to
make decisions. Nothing more

